# Belkin Router Problems



## Mattowander

Hi! I'm sorry if this is posted in the wrong place, but I know almost nothing about computers and I seem to be having trouble with my Belkin Router..I'm not sure which model


I was having problems connecting to a game server earlier, so I backed up my router config settings, and reset it to default. After the router had restarted, I noticed I had somehow lost my connection. After restarting several times, I plugged my modem directly into my computer and thats how I'm here now.


When I turn on the router, the green connection light is blinking instead of staying steady.


Could somebody please help me? Anything at all would be appriciated.


----------



## johnwill

Reset the router to factory defaults.

Connect the modem port of the router, the computer to one of the LAN ports of the router.

Turn everything off, modem, router, computer.

Turn on the modem, wait for it to get a steady connect light.

Turn on the router, give it two minutes to stablilize.

Turn on the computer and see if you're connected.


----------



## Mattowander

That was actually one of the first things I tried. Last night I clicked the "restore default factory settings button" , in order to fix another problem I had. After I reset the settings, I lost my connection. I had created a backup of my settings beforehand, but when I applied them, I still was not really getting a connection.


What else should I do?

Btw thx for the help.


----------



## johnwill

I normally recommend using the hardware default reset method, but AFAIK, it should take you to the same place. If this is a DSL account that requires a name/password, you have to configure that in the WAN section of the router config. You didn't mention the make/model of the modem, or the type of service you have.


----------



## Mattowander

Well I have a Verizon DSL connection and a Westell modem that Verizon sent to me with the package ,and I don't need a login to connect. I'll try to use the reset button on the router but I don't know if thast would do anything at this point.


----------



## johnwill

Many of the "modems" supplied by Verizon are really routers, what's the exact model? If it's really a router, try this connection.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------

